# Base de donnée ACCESS pour MAC



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2000)

Mon problème est le suivant :
Je dois faire une application qui doit etre portable sur PC ou MAC dans l'environement de développement JAVA. Pour cette application je dois utiliser une base de données ACCESS.
Est ce que c'est possible?
si oui, est si vous avez des adresse E.mail
merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2000)

Access n'existe pas sur Mac.
Tu n'obtiendras pas les spécificités des formats .mdb de la part de Microsoft, et je ne connais pas de sites qui ait tenté cette aventure.

Va falloir te tourner du côté de Filemaker Pro que tu retrouves aussi bien sur Mac que sur Windows.


----------



## JB (14 Octobre 2000)

Ca dépend, si la base de donnée Access est sur un serveur PC, pourquoi pas faire un client sur Mac comme sur PC... Je débute depuis un mois dans le milieu des SGBD, mais je ne vois pas où ça bloquerai.


----------



## Manu (29 Octobre 2000)

Salut,

En fait il y a dans cocoa un framework qui s'appelle EOF qui permet à partir d'un mac sous OS X d'acceder à une base de données ODBC (donc Access). Seulement Apple le vend avec webObjects.
Il est tout simplement MAGIQUE. Je vais d'ailleurs publié un article dessus sur MacGen car il représente le cheval de troie par lequel Apple avec Mac OS X peut aisément entrer dans les Entreprises.

A+
Manu


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2000)

Pour répondre à JB:
---------------------------
Pour développer un client Mac qui "parle" avec une base Access sur un PC, il peut être intéressant d'utiliser l'applet RmiJdbc.jar... A installer côté Mac et côté serveur, elle permet de placer une passerelle rapide à la manière de l'odbc
(faire une recherche sur Altavista ou Excite avec "RmiJdbc.jar" pour retrouver la page d'info...)

Pour Manu:
----------------
Es-tu sûr qu'il suffit à l'OS X de parler avec de l'ODBC pour que s'ouvre les portes d'Access (ou d'SQL Server) ?
Les produits Microsoft ont parfois besoin de drivers ODBC spécifiques (mais tout de même moins propriétaire que FileMaker)


----------



## Manu (30 Octobre 2000)

PL,

Pour SqlServer je ne sais pas mais pour Access ça marche très bien. En effet j'ai développé pour un pote toute une appli de gestion de pharmacie sur OS X server accèdant à une base access sur NT. En fait Apple fourni un soft appelé adapter qui lui parle très bien avec access. Tout ce que j'ai à faire c'est indiquer dans le wizzard qui m'est proposé l'adresse ip du serveur hebergeant la base de données, EOF m'affiche la liste des Tables qu'il a trouvées et me demande laquelle je veux modeliser.
Tout cela j'expliquerai plus tard.

A+

Manu


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2000)

L'application que je doit developper est mono poste.je doit pouvoir acceder à une base ACCESS à partir de mon MAC. Est ce que je peut lorsque que je crée mon executable intégrer ma base de données directement ds mon application.
Merci d'avance de votre réponse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2000)

Tout dépends de l'importance de ta base..
tu peux très bien réfléchir toi-même à une organisation de fichier de façon à faire des recherches rapides dessus pour retrouver tes données.
tu n'aurait plus besoin d'ACCESS et tout problème de compatibilité disparaitrait.
A toi de voir ce que t'apporte vraiment une base de type ACCESS plutôt qu'une ou deux journées de plus de développement pour des outils et une base persos...

Pour du mono-poste, ACCESS ne fonctionne pas sur Mac et aucune annonce de Microsoft pour Office 2001 ne concerne ACCESS


----------



## Hurrican (18 Décembre 2000)

Une base Access pour du professionnel ? Je rève ... Nous on l'a mis à la poubelle depuis belle lurette. Question performances c'est déjà pas le top, mais question fiabilité, çà c'est le bouquet. Pourquoi à votre avis M..soft a t'il pris soin de mettre au menu, les options 'compacter' et surtout 'réparer' ? J'ai des clients qui ont perdu toutes leurs données comme çà, juste parce qu'il ajoutaient des enregistrements. Les bases n'étaient même pas réparables ... Toute la journée de boulot foutue en l'air, deux fois par mois, il fallait du courage pour leur annoncer qu'il fallait sortir une ancienne sauvegarde. D'ailleurs ils ont fini l'été dernier par trouver un 'léger bug' (pas encore corrigé partout) qui fait qu'Access ajoute parfois les données de l'enregistrement n'importe où ! Franchement il existe des bases de données tournant sur Mac et PC qui mérite qu'on s'y attarde. 4D est cher mais possède une tonne d'avantages. FileMaker est moins cher, et plus abordable techniquement. Reste des tas d'autres bases qui possèdent des drivers ODBC permettant de travailler sur les deux plates-formes. Mais pitié, PAS Access ...


----------



## Pierrot (19 Décembre 2000)

Toute ma société tourne depuis 12 ans sur une base de données que j'ai développé sous Omnis sans aucun problème, même avec les incontournables et multiples mises à jours.
Voila un logiciel pas connu et pourtant qui tourne vraiment bien, peut-être mieux que 4D.

------------------
+
MacFervent
                   +


----------



## Hurrican (19 Décembre 2000)

En voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne et que j'avais oublié car on ne l'apercoit que peu souvent. Omnis est effectivement un bon choix. Au cas où, je rappellerais qu'Oracle va bientôt être dispo, et pour ceux qui veulent du costaud, on va être gatés. Reste plus qu'à IBM de lancer DB2 Mac et on aura une base de développement universelle, qui permettra d'attaquer les grands comptes, pour implanter MacOSX, et bouter Windaube hors de nos frontières.


----------



## Manu (19 Décembre 2000)

Pour pimenter le débat, je vous signale que mac os x apporte une soluion à faire palir tous les NT et Unix de la terre.

G4 MP + Webobjects + mac OS X + FrontBase.

En effet frontBase est une excellente base de données ses qualités? Performances, très léger (tien sur moins d'1 Mega, Support de SQL 92 (nouvelle norme), très optimisée pour OS X.

Bref encore quelques mois et vous entendrez beaucoup parler de cette perle.

Ah j'oubliais : allez à cette adresse vous y trouverez une belle version de demo de OpenBase une autre SGBD sous OS X.

http://store.openbase.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/OpenBaseStore.woa/2/wo/ocdD82RTe  4edusSddc/0.1.1.5.29 

A+

[ 

[Ce message a été modifié par Manu (edited 18 Décembre 2000).]


----------

